# Daddy long legs n Frogs



## egghead404 (Sep 15, 2008)

Its that time of year where dady long legs infest the uk :|
and personally in my house they always find a way in  lol
i was wondering could i feed these critters 2 my whites tree frog as i very much dislike these creatures lol and would enjoy watching them be eaten lol. any one got any info on this???


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I could be wrong but I seem to recall that they are highly toxic! I would not risk it personally. Apparently they have a very nasty toxin which is harmless to humans and it's only by virtue of their small size that it doesn't affect us. Not sure what it might do to reptiles.
Fi


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, just googled daddy long legs - there are spiders called the same name which are toxic, but the daddy long legs you are suggesting are the common crane flies, which are totally harmless, so are probably fine for reptiles.
Hope this helps! :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## egghead404 (Sep 15, 2008)

hmm i member hearing something about this on a show mythebusters  but they tested wot looked like daddy long legs spiders (if there is such things) than the anoyin pest i find flying around my home. they sed the toxins in them were harmless tho once tested. but i dnt no realli ill need more info


----------



## egghead404 (Sep 15, 2008)

diverfi said:


> Ok, just googled daddy long legs - there are spiders called the same name which are toxic, but the daddy long legs you are suggesting are the common crane flies, which are totally harmless, so are probably fine for reptiles.
> Hope this helps! :2thumb:
> Fi


 thanks :2thumb:

now i will have my revenge lol


----------



## demonvanity (Aug 19, 2008)

does this mean we can feed the pesky crane fly to any sort of frog, anyone think my ickle peacocks would like them?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Crane flies are fine to feed. The one thats supposed to be the "most venomous spider in the world" is the harvestman! Just its fangs are too short to pierce human skin


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

i through loads of them in with my retf's and they love them.


----------

